# Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische



## Nachtlicht (2. Aug. 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Nachdem ich schon ziemlich lange hier registriert bin und sehr viel gelesen habe, komme ich heute mit meinem ersten Problem. 

Vorher möchte ich unseren neuen Teich aber noch kurz vorstellen. Nach langer Planung haben wir es dieses Jahr endlich geschafft. Unser Teich ist eine Fertigschale mit ca.1300 l Inhalt. Dazu ein selbstgebauter Bachlauf. Das Wasser aus dem Teich wird zunächst in den Bodenbereich eines bepflanzten Mörtelkübels gepumpt und läuft dann über den Rand des Mörtelkübels und einen Bachlauf wieder zurück in den Teich. 
Der Teich ist seit ca.8 Wochen bepflanzt und seit 12 Tagen haben wir auch Fische im Teich. Gekauft haben wir 6 Goldelritzen und 6 __ Moderlieschen. Der Verkäufer war jedoch recht großzügig und so haben wir jetzt tatsächlich 8 Goldelritzen und 12 Moderlieschen. Leider haben wir nicht sofort reagiert, so dass wir nun sehen müssen, wie wir die überzähligen Fische wieder loswerden. 

Aber nun zu unserem Problem. Nach den ersten scheuen Tagen sind die Fische inzwischen recht munter, und zwar besonders eine __ Goldelritze. Diese Goldelritze jagt immer wieder hinter jedem anderen Fisch her, egal ob Goldelritze oder Moderlieschen. Jeder Fisch, der ihr vor die __ Nase kommt wird in wilder Jagd vertrieben. Die Moderlieschen, die zumindest zur Zeit etwas größer sind, scheinen dass noch relativ gut zu verkraften, aber die anderen Goldelritzen tun mir schon leid. Nur eine andere Goldelritze versucht sich aktiv zu verteidigen, so dass es immer wieder ein wildes Gerangel der beiden gibt. Besonders unter unserer Kampf-Goldelritze zu leiden hat eine weitere Goldelritze die sowieso schon leicht behindert ist. Ihr fehlt der größte Teil der rechten Seitenflosse. Ob schon sofort seit dem Einsetzen oder womöglich nach einem Angriff unserer Kampf-__ Elritze, lässt sich nicht mehr nachvollziehen. 

Da wir keine Erfahrungen mit Fischen haben, wissen wir nicht, ob so ein Verhalten normal ist. Wir hatten bisher gehört, Goldelritzen wären friedliche Fische. Müssen wir irgendetwas unternehmen? Und wenn ja, was?


----------



## bussi67 (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hi Ute 

Genau das gleich kann ich bei mir auch ab und zu beobachten . 

Und nur an bestimmten stellen im Teich , und zu dieser Jahreszeit .

Ich denke das die besagte __ Elritze irgenwo Ihr Laich abgelegt hat , und diesen nun bewacht und verteidigt .

Also ein natürliches verhalten .


----------



## Nachtlicht (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallo Dirk, 

danke für deine Antwort.

Du schreibst, die __ Elritze hätte möglicherweise in einem bestimmten Bereich, den sie jetzt verteidigt, Ihren Laich abgelegt. 

Aber kann dass denn sein? Wir haben die Fische doch erst vor ca. 2 Wochen gekauft. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die Goldelritzen alle ca. erst 3,5 - 4 cm groß, also vermutlich noch sehr jung. Sie sind jedoch unterschiedlich schnell gewachsen. Unsere Problem-Elritze gehört nun mit ca. 5 cm Länge zu den etwas größeren. Ich dachte eigentlich, die Fische wären zum Laichen noch zu jung.  

Da der Teich noch sehr neu ist, und wir das Gefühl haben, dass noch nicht so sehr viel Kleingetier für die Fische zu finden ist, haben wir sie etwas gefüttert. Sie haben 2x am Tag eine Teelöffelspitze voll bekommen insgesamt ca. 1/2 Teelöffel pro Tag. Langfristig sollen die Fische natürlich nicht gefüttert werden. 

Beim Füttern ist das Jagen besonders schlimm, so dass wir schon überlegt haben, ob wir zu wenig füttern (Futterneid). Allgemeines Gedrängel beim Füttern ist ja normal, aber kein anderer Fisch verhält sich dabei so extrem, wie die eine Elritze.


----------



## Plätscher (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallo Ute,

die Goldelritze verteidigt ihr Revier. Wenn ein Weibchen ihre Eier abgelegt hat dann verteidigt das Männchen das Gelege bis die Fische geschlüpft sind. 

Als ich noch Goldelritzen hatte, haben sie sogar die viel größeren Orfen verjagt. 

Sind beieindruckende Fischkes.

Goldelritzen werden nicht sehr alt und sind deshalb schon sehr früh geschlechtsreif. Eine 5cm __ Elritze ist wahrscheinlich schon fast ausgewachsen (habe sie nie gemessen). Viel größer werden sie nicht.


----------



## Nachtlicht (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Danke für Eure Einschätzung!

Dann weiß ich ja, worauf ich mich einstellen muss.
Hoffentlich :beeten :beeten  werden es nicht zu viele.


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hi Ute,

beobachte das ganze erstmal - manchmal wird es gar nicht so schlimm. 

Und die __ Moderlieschen lass auch mal. Der Winter wird da sicher einiges dezimieren und oft kriegt man auch nicht unbedingt junge Tiere verkauft. Und da die eh nur drei bis vier Jahre alt werden...

Es finden sich bestimmt ein paar Freßsäcke bei Dir im Teich ein. Von meinem Moderlieschen-Nachwuchs ist nix mehr zu sehen. Aber mein Wasserfrosch wächst und gedeiht...


----------



## Plätscher (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*



			
				Nachtlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Einschätzung!
> 
> Dann weiß ich ja, worauf ich mich einstellen muss.
> Hoffentlich :beeten :beeten  werden es nicht zu viele.



Ich glaube da mußt du keine Angst haben. Ich hatte Jahre da ist so gut wie keiner durchgekommen. Alle Jungfische aufgefressen. 
Libellenlarven z. B. haben sie zum fressen gern.


----------



## patty4 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallöchen,

also Goldelritzen vermehren sich massenhaft und schon sehr früh.

Ich habe letzten September welche in den Teich gesetzt, 2 Wochen später hatte ich Nachwuchs im Teich.

Von den Kleinen welche ins Aquarium getan - die haben sich dann schon ein paar Monate später auch wieder gepaart.....

Goldelritzen verteidigen übrigens auch Reviere, die nichts mit Laich zu tun haben.

Im Aquarium liess sich das schön beobachten, weil da einer meinte, er müsse die Stelle um den Futterplatz verteidigen.... Es ist aber in den wesentlich beengteren Verhältnissen von 54 l keiner zu Schaden gekommmen - so extrem aggressiv scheinen sie daher wohl nicht zu sein...

Tschüß
Patricia

PS: Ich rate übrigens davon ab, welche ins Aquarium zu nehmen - die wachsen viel zu schnell und die Pflege ist doch auch aufwendig....


----------



## Plätscher (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*



			
				patty4 schrieb:
			
		

> Goldelritzen verteidigen übrigens auch Reviere, die nichts mit Laich zu tun haben.
> 
> Im Aquarium liess sich das schön beobachten, weil da einer meinte, er müsse die Stelle um den Futterplatz verteidigen



Nix mit Laich zu tun?, wo kommen die Mädels denn zu erst hin, bekanntlich geht Liebe durch den Magen


----------



## axel (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallo Nachtlicht !

Hier meine Beobachtung des letzten Sommers . Ich hab auch gesehen das eine Goldehlritze ziemlich entschlossen ihr Revier verteidigt hat . 
Das war um ein Seerosenblatt herum . 
Ich war dann mal neugirig und hab das Seerosenblatt von unten untersucht .
Was sehe ich da , Goldehlritzenlaich .
Ich hab auch Moderlischen . Ich glaub die wollten immer an den Goldehlritzenlaich .
Zum Glück hab ich doch noch Goldehlritzenbabys in meinem Teich entdeckt 

Lg
axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallo Alex!


Das Nachtlicht hatte den letzten Eintrag am 6. August 2008 meinst Du das das Nachtlicht hier noch was liest?

Das Nachtlicht hat bestimmt wie Elschen " Winterruhe ".

.


----------



## axel (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallo Volker !

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen  Wer weiß ,wer weiß !

Lg
axel


----------



## Nachtlicht (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Goldelritze jagd alle anderen Fische*

Hallo Axel und Volker!

Nach einer längeren "Winterruhe"  habe ich heute doch noch einmal ins Forum gesehen und erstaunt festgestellt, dass nach so langer Zeit noch eine weitere Reaktion auf meine Frage gekommen ist. Trotzdem vielen Dank! 

Zur Information: Unsere hyperaktive Goldelritze hat sich im Laufe des letzten Jahres wieder beruhigt. 
Nachwuchs habe ich bisher nicht feststellen können, aber wer weiß, was im Laufe dieses Jahres noch passiert. 

Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass wir extrem neugierige Goldelritzen haben, denn heute mussten wir einer Goldelritze das Leben retten. 

Die dicke Eisschicht auf unserem Teich ist in letzter Zeit von oben und von den Rändern her doch schon stark angetaut. Durch einige kältere Nächte hat sich jedoch nun oben eine weitere Eisschicht gebildet. Zwischen diesen beiden Eisschichten ist jedoch noch eine unterschiedlich dicke Schicht Wasser. In diese Wasserschicht hatten sich zwei Elritzen verirrt, wobei eine nur noch gerade auf der Seite liegend zwischen den Eisschichten Platz hatte. 

Durch Zufall haben wir sie dort noch rechtzeitig eingeklemmt liegen sehen. Nachdem wir die dünne obere Eisschicht teilweise weggebrochen haben, konnten wir die Goldelritzen nach ein paar Fehlversuchen wieder zum Rand treiben, wo sie wieder unter die untere dicke Eisschicht in die Tiefe flüchten konnten. 
Ich hoffe, dass sie den Stress gut überstanden haben. :beeten


----------

